# Basilique Notre-Dame de Montreal



## JRE313 (Mar 3, 2013)

Check the Colors 




Basilique Notre-Dame de Montre&#769;al by JRE313, on Flickr


----------



## Buter (Mar 3, 2013)

Please take this in a positive way - that's the most brilliantly over cooked pic I've seen.  Love it!

Cheers

Buter

ps - any chance of seeing the base exposure?


----------



## Mully (Mar 3, 2013)

I guess if you are going to overcook an image you might as well bake it!.... I love it and hate it


----------



## Ilovemycam (Mar 3, 2013)

A++++++++++++++


----------



## Rick50 (Mar 3, 2013)

I guess if intended loud colors it worked, but not such good HDR in my opinion.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 3, 2013)

Good lord jesus holy good mother of god wow.

Is that blapshemous? 

Ok that's is TOTALLY obnoxiously hideously overcooked, but you gotta respect it for what it is.  :thumbup:


----------



## pgriz (Mar 3, 2013)

Imagine sitting in that place when they play Handel's Messiah with a full orchestra, 6 choirs in the upper levels, and a full organ (not visible).  I've gone to several of these and if your spirits aren't soaring by the end, you have a black rock for a heart and broken ears.  It's a magnificent place.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 3, 2013)

There's a very cool old church here in Boston that does Friday pipe organ concerts that are basically the coolest thing in the world.  Sitting in that ancient old place with all that stained glass and deep wood tones and such being buffeted by that powerful music... so amazing.


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 3, 2013)

Had the good fortune to be at Rockafeller Chapel in Chicago. After a 3 year restoration of the church organ. They song selected was Bach Tricotta and Fugue in 
d minor. I have never heard anything in my life to compete with that. i know what you mean by buffeted by the sound.. I could feel the music hit my chest.


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 6, 2013)

I love Montreal, and this Basilica is one of the reasons why...


----------



## HiddenPearl (Mar 6, 2013)

I've been inside, and I don't think it needs HDR at all. The colouring provided by the lighting there is varied and interesting enough. This is too overdone for me.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 6, 2013)

It's nice to see people explore the avenues of tonemapping and HDR that many members are so against here. 
I think this looks awesome.


----------



## Kolia (Mar 6, 2013)

Trés bien !


----------



## skieur (Mar 6, 2013)

Trop cuite!


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 6, 2013)

skieur said:


> Trop cuite!



Does anyone think this is overcooked? I don't think the OP understood the first 4 times.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't mind the treatment in this one - at least there aren't any distracting halos.  I would like to see the wide-angle distortion corrected, though.  It's still a nice job IMO.


----------



## MiFleur (Mar 6, 2013)

Montreal is my native town, I have seen the Basilique Notre-Dame several times, It is a place with Heart and soul, It is absolutely beautiful and is filled with these rather intense colors. 
So to me, these colors represent the feeling that the Basilique can have on people. So love the picture and love the place.


----------



## exkalibur (Mar 6, 2013)

Thumbs up !


----------



## Kolia (Mar 6, 2013)

MiFleur said:


> Montreal is my native town, I have seen the Basilique Notre-Dame several times, It is a place with Heart and soul, It is absolutely beautiful and is filled with these rather intense colors.
> So to me, these colors represent the feeling that the Basilique can have on people. So love the picture and love the place.



I was about to post the exact same thing !


----------



## skieur (Mar 9, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > Trop cuite!
> ...



Yes, this is definitely way over-cooked in tone mapping and I have shot in that church.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 9, 2013)

skieur said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > skieur said:
> ...



We know skieur... We know.


----------

